# So Cal Beach



## xcite10 (Aug 9, 2016)

Looking for a last minute Ocean Community TS for an end of the summer vacation for my family... Looking Oceanside, Carlsbad, San Diego Area, or even San Luis Obipso area if available.. Dates are flexible starting 8/18 up through end of the month. Prefer 2 bedroom but would do 1 bedroom...

Thank you


----------



## Tye8len9 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hello
  couldn't send you a PM reply. your mailbox is full. Check your email I send the reply to it.
Thanks


----------



## janej (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a 2 bedroom lockoff at the HGVC Marbrisa available for Aug 21-25.  Would that work for you?   Please email or PM me.

Thanks,

Jane


----------

